# Zähne verschieben sich nach Zahnspange



## Alterac123 (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal wissen, was ihr davon haltet, wenn sich die

Zähne nach einer festen Zahnspange wieder verschieben??

Die Zahnspange hatte ich bis vor 2-3 Jahren und hatte eine lose

nur die trage ich wegen meiner Schuld seit einem Monat nichtmehr.

Sichtbar ist bis jetzt nur , dass eine winzige Lücke zwischen 

meinen Schneidezähnen ist aber ich habe desöfteren Schmerzen im

Oberkiefer, ist das normal oder sollte ich zum Arzt gehen?


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Oktober 2011)

Schmerzen sind eigentlich selten normal.


----------



## EspCap (19. Oktober 2011)

Ferndiagnosen sind schwer. Bei zahnmedizinischen Sachen praktisch unmöglich. Geh zum Arzt. 

Es kann sein, dass sich wieder ein bisschen verschiebt, nachdem die feste Spange draußen sind. Das sollte sich aber in Grenzen halten. Wenn du die lose Spange länger nicht drin hattest und sie nicht mehr reinpasst, lass sie anpassen/eine neue bauen. Aber wie gesagt, erstmal schauen was dein KFO dazu sagt.


----------



## Alterac123 (19. Oktober 2011)

Hab die lose mal wieder reingemacht, tut zwar weh  wie S** aber besser spät als nie


----------



## schneemaus (19. Oktober 2011)

Dafür ist die lockere Spange ja da - damit sich die Zähne eben nicht mehr verschieben. Allerdings würd ich die an deiner Stelle jetzt lieber mal auslassen, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das bei schon verschobenen Zähnen wat bringt. Lieber morgen beim Kieferorthopäden anrufen, neuen Termin machen und evtl. ne neue lockere Spange bekommen.


----------



## Alterac123 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich guck mal wie sie morgen aussehen. Und die Zähne sind jetzt schon näher beieinander^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Oktober 2011)

aus eigener erfahrung  ab zum arzt


----------



## Davatar (20. Oktober 2011)

Geh zum Zahnarzt.


----------



## Doofkatze (20. Oktober 2011)

du wirst sterben :-) 

bei einigen Bekannten haben sich auch vor 60 Jahren die Zähne verschoben und dann sind sie gestorben!


----------



## Littletall (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab auch so ne ewige Zahnspangenbehandlung hinter mir. Das Teil war 5 Jahre drin und hat mich jeden Monat gequält.

Nachdem meine Zähne dann endlich in Ordnung waren, hat mir mein Arzt einen Retainer eingesetzt. Das ist ein Draht, der an die Innenseite der Zähne kommt und die Zähne fest hält, bis man ausgewachsen ist.

Ich weiß ja jetzt nicht, wie alt du bist, aber Zahnspangen werden meistens Teenagern verpasst.

Ich war damals 17, als der Retainer rein kam, ich hab ihn mir vor zwei Jahren rausnehmen lassen und meine Zähne sind super, gerade und verschieben sich nicht. 

Geh zu deinem Kieferorthopäden und frag ihn, ob so ein Retainer was für dich wäre.

Man muss nur bedenken: Die ZA sind der Meinung, dass der Retainer für immer bleiben soll. Da ich aber genug davon hatte, hab ich ihn mir gegen ärztlichen Rat rausnehmen lassen, das muss man dann selbst zahlen. Waren ca. 60 Euro. Aber da das Teil eh gut 5-10 Jahre drin bleiben soll, kann sich das auch wieder ändern.

Den Retainer merkt man übrigens fast gar nicht, man muss natürlich drauf achten, dass man dann leider vermehrte Zahnsteinbildung hat, wenn man Pech hat, da hilft der normale Zahnarzt weiter.


----------



## Damokles (21. Oktober 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte mal wissen...
> ...sollte ich zum Arzt gehen?



Das sich Zähne, nach einer Spangenbehandlung, nachträglich verschieben, ist in minimalen Rahmen ganz normal.
Für diesen Fall, bekommst Du ja auch nach Behandlung mit der "festen" Spange, eine herausnehmbare Variante.
Das Du nach einem Monat des nicht tragens, starke Schmerzen beim wieder einsetzen der losen Spange bekommst, ist auch normal.
Die Spange versucht Deine Zähne wieder in die gewünschte Position zu rücken, was durchaus schmerzhaft ist.
Nach kurzem Tragen, sollte dieser "Druckschmerz" allerdings wieder weggehen. Wenn nicht -> Spange raus und zum KFO!

Das Du Schmerzen im OK hast, ist nicht weiter verwunderlich nach einer so weitgreifenden Umbauaktion in Deinen Kiefern.
Die stark veränderte Zahn zu Zahn Beziehung (interkuspidation) muss sich erst wieder aufeinander abstimmen. (Deine Zähne müssen sich erst wieder einkauen)

Aber definier diesen Schmerz mal genauer!

Sollest Du Kiefergelenksbeschwerden (Schmerz lokalisiert sich ca. 1cm vor deinen Gehöreingängen) haben, musst du auf jeden Fall beim ZA oder KFO
vorstellig werden. Dann wird eine Überprüfung der okklusion (Kontaktpunkte der beiden Kiefer zueinander) fällig. Damit würde ich auf keinen Fall warten.
Kaputte Kiefergelenke sind meines Wissenstands irreparabel.

Sitzt der Schmerz im Kieferknochen? Ist er pochend, klopfend, stechend, ziehend oder einfach nur dumpf? Vielleicht eine Karies oder ein Abszess?
Oder sitzt der Schmerz vielleicht seitlich am Schädel ( rund um Deine Schläfen) dann könnte vielleicht Deine Kaumuskulatur zu stark beansprucht sein.
Was z.B. auch auf eine disklusion (fehlende Kontakte der Zähne) hindeuten kann.
Tritt der Schmerz nur nach der Nachtruhe auf oder ist er auch Tagsüber da?

Aber mal ganz ehrlich...
Wenn Du Schmerzen hast, geh zum Arzt. Dafür haben wir hier in Deutschland dieses "noch" gut funktionierende Kassensystem.
Daddelspielforen sind nicht der passende Ort für Ferndiagnosen von Kieferschmerzen.

Und jetzt nochmal ein Tip von einem Zahntechniker für alle Leser:
Zahnersatz zu basteln, für Leute deren Kiefergelenke hinüber sind, ist kein Spaß!


----------

